# Anyone using Google Chrome Browser with TUG?



## Jbart74 (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok, so my problem with losing access to Quick Links lies with my recent switch to Google Chrome Web Browser.

Are there any savvy users out there who can help me get Chrome to display the Quick Links Feature on TUG?

Thanks!


----------

